# Kernal panics & Memtest results



## rickb15 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

I've suspected that I have a bad RAM chip for months, but TechTool Pro says everything is fine. I found out about Memtest and have just finished running it overnight. I ran the test from "Secure mode".

The report is below. Please tell me how to interpret this and identify the bad chip. There are 4 chips installed. Thanks.
_________________

Last login: Sun Aug 30 01:08:27 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
Ricks-G4-Computer:~ Rick$ /Applications/memtest all 3 -L

Memtest version 4.21 (32-bit)
Copyright (C) 2004 Charles Cazabon
Copyright (C) 2004-2007 Tony Scaminaci (Macintosh port)
Licensed under the GNU General Public License version 2 only

NOTE: Writing log file to /Users/Rick/memtest.log

Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S165) running in multiuser mode
Memory Page Size: 4096
System has 2 PPC processor(s) with Altivec
Requested memory: 1796MB (1883443200 bytes)
Available memory: 1796MB (1883443200 bytes)
Allocated memory: 1796MB (1883443200 bytes) at local address 0x02008000
Attempting memory lock... locked successfully
Partitioning memory into 2 comparison buffers...
Buffer A: 898MB (941721600 bytes) starts at local address 0x02008000
Buffer B: 898MB (941721600 bytes) starts at local address 0x3a220800

Running 3 test sequences... (CTRL-C to quit)

Test sequence 1 of 3:

Running tests on full 1796MB region...
Stuck Address : ok 
Linear PRN : testing 7 of 16

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local address 0x4843fc80
Expected Data: 0x7f9c4534, Actual Data: 0x7e9c4534

Running comparison tests using 898MB buffers...
Random Value : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x025534a0, BUFB address 0x3a76bca0
BUFA Data: 0x7fdd4cb1, BUFB Data: 0x7fdd4cb1

Compare XOR : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x0228a740, BUFB address 0x3a4a2f40
BUFA Data: 0xca638c3f, BUFB Data: 0xcb638c3f

Compare SUB : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x0228a740, BUFB address 0x3a4a2f40
BUFA Data: 0x9be48b26, BUFB Data: 0x9ce48b26

Compare MUL : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x0200d220, BUFB address 0x3a225a20
BUFA Data: 0xffcf8d60, BUFB Data: 0xfecf8d60

Compare DIV : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x0228a740, BUFB address 0x3a4a2f40
BUFA Data: 0x00000000, BUFB Data: 0x00000002

Compare OR : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x0280db80, BUFB address 0x3aa26380
BUFA Data: 0x4f5fe40e, BUFB Data: 0x4f5fe40a

Compare AND : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x0280db80, BUFB address 0x3aa26380
BUFA Data: 0x4f4f4406, BUFB Data: 0x4f4f4402

Sequential Increment: ok 
Solid Bits : stesting 2 of 64^C
Ricks-G4-Computer:~ Rick$ /Applications/memtest all 3 -L

Memtest version 4.21 (32-bit)
Copyright (C) 2004 Charles Cazabon
Copyright (C) 2004-2007 Tony Scaminaci (Macintosh port)
Licensed under the GNU General Public License version 2 only

NOTE: Writing log file to /Users/Rick/memtest.log

Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S165) running in multiuser mode
Memory Page Size: 4096
System has 2 PPC processor(s) with Altivec
Requested memory: 1870MB (1961496576 bytes)
Available memory: 1870MB (1961496576 bytes)
Allocated memory: 1870MB (1961496576 bytes) at local address 0x02008000
Attempting memory lock... locked successfully
Partitioning memory into 2 comparison buffers...
Buffer A: 935MB (980748288 bytes) starts at local address 0x02008000
Buffer B: 935MB (980748288 bytes) starts at local address 0x3c758800

Running 3 test sequences... (CTRL-C to quit)

Test sequence 1 of 3:

Running tests on full 1870MB region...
Stuck Address : ok 
Linear PRN : testing 3 of 16

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local address 0x2e291ec0
Expected Data: 0xff2566a5, Actual Data: 0xfe2566a5

Running comparison tests using 935MB buffers...
Random Value : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x324a0780, BUFB address 0x6cbf0f80
BUFA Data: 0x7eafacdb, BUFB Data: 0x7fafacdb

Compare XOR : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02191fe0, BUFB address 0x3c8e27e0
BUFA Data: 0x007f08ba, BUFB Data: 0x017f08ba

Compare SUB : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02191fe0, BUFB address 0x3c8e27e0
BUFA Data: 0x98a021f3, BUFB Data: 0x99a021f3

Compare MUL : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02191fe0, BUFB address 0x3c8e27e0
BUFA Data: 0x029fda21, BUFB Data: 0x9d9fda21

Compare DIV : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02191fe0, BUFB address 0x3c8e27e0
BUFA Data: 0x00000000, BUFB Data: 0x00000001

Compare OR : ok 
Compare AND : ok 
Sequential Increment: ok 
Solid Bits : testing 1 of 64

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x309f4140, BUFB address 0x6b144940
BUFA Data: 0xfeffffff, BUFB Data: 0xffffffff

Block Sequential : testing 120 of 256

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x29de4a40, BUFB address 0x64535240
BUFA Data: 0x77777777, BUFB Data: 0x77777777

Checkerboard : ok 
Bit Spread : ok 
Bit Flip : testing 1 of 256

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x26a67a40, BUFB address 0x611b8240
BUFA Data: 0xfefffffe, BUFB Data: 0xfffffffe

Walking Ones : testing 2 of 64

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x363897c0, BUFB address 0x70ad9fc0
BUFA Data: 0xfefffffd, BUFB Data: 0xfffffffd

Walking Zeroes : ok 

Test sequence 2 of 3:

Running tests on full 1870MB region...
Stuck Address : ok 
Linear PRN : testing 6 of 16

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local address 0x2614f3a0
Expected Data: 0x7fd2fb1e, Actual Data: 0x7fd2fb1e

Running comparison tests using 935MB buffers...
Random Value : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x21960480, BUFB address 0x5c0b0c80
BUFA Data: 0xfece5b27, BUFB Data: 0xffce5b27

Compare XOR : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02a3c7c0, BUFB address 0x3d18cfc0
BUFA Data: 0x40289488, BUFB Data: 0x41289488

Compare SUB : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02a3c7c0, BUFB address 0x3d18cfc0
BUFA Data: 0xc381536d, BUFB Data: 0xc481536d

Compare MUL : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02a3c7c0, BUFB address 0x3d18cfc0
BUFA Data: 0x54dc428b, BUFB Data: 0x2bdc428b

^[[24~ Compare DIV : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02a3c7c0, BUFB address 0x3d18cfc0
BUFA Data: 0x00000001, BUFB Data: 0x00000000

Compare OR : ok 
Compare AND : ok 
Sequential Increment: ok 
Solid Bits : testing 1 of 64

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x28ad52e0, BUFB address 0x63225ae0
BUFA Data: 0xfeffffff, BUFB Data: 0xffffffff

Block Sequential : testing 112 of 256

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x2f97d6c0, BUFB address 0x6a0cdec0
BUFA Data: 0x6e6f6f6f, BUFB Data: 0x6f6f6f6f

Checkerboard : ok 
Bit Spread : ok 
Bit Flip : testing 1 of 256

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x25a93480, BUFB address 0x601e3c80
BUFA Data: 0xfefffffe, BUFB Data: 0xfffffffe

Walking Ones : testing 1 of 64

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x2a6bf8c0, BUFB address 0x64e100c0
BUFA Data: 0xfffffffe, BUFB Data: 0xfffffffe

Walking Zeroes : ok 

Test sequence 3 of 3:

Running tests on full 1870MB region...
Stuck Address : ok 
Linear PRN : ok 
Running comparison tests using 935MB buffers...
Random Value : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x03549060, BUFB address 0x3dc99860
BUFA Data: 0xffffa537, BUFB Data: 0xffffa537

Compare XOR : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02ca3260, BUFB address 0x3d3f3a60
BUFA Data: 0x105c69e5, BUFB Data: 0x115c69e5

Compare SUB : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02ca3260, BUFB address 0x3d3f3a60
BUFA Data: 0x93f15901, BUFB Data: 0x94f15901

Compare MUL : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02ca3260, BUFB address 0x3d3f3a60
BUFA Data: 0xfbb64b95, BUFB Data: 0x90b64b95

Compare DIV : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02ca3260, BUFB address 0x3d3f3a60
BUFA Data: 0x00000001, BUFB Data: 0x00000000

Compare OR : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02ca3260, BUFB address 0x3d3f3a60
BUFA Data: 0x69fefbf7, BUFB Data: 0x69fefbf6

Compare AND : 

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02ca3260, BUFB address 0x3d3f3a60
BUFA Data: 0x68d688b3, BUFB Data: 0x68d688b2

Sequential Increment: ok 
Solid Bits : testing 1 of 64

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x03694020, BUFB address 0x3dde4820
BUFA Data: 0xffffffff, BUFB Data: 0xffffffff

Block Sequential : testing 120 of 256

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x25998ac0, BUFB address 0x600e92c0
BUFA Data: 0x77777777, BUFB Data: 0x77777777

Checkerboard : ok 
Bit Spread : ok 
Bit Flip : testing 1 of 256

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x2191da00, BUFB address 0x5c06e200
BUFA Data: 0xfefffffe, BUFB Data: 0xfffffffe

Walking Ones : testing 1 of 64

FAILURE! Data mismatch at local BUFA address 0x02d0a3c0, BUFB address 0x3d45abc0
BUFA Data: 0xfffffffe, BUFB Data: 0xfffffffe

Walking Zeroes : ok 

*** Memory Test Failed *** Please check transcript for details.
Execution time: 9845 seconds.

Ricks-G4-Computer:~ Rick$ 4~


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run the tests using one stick at a time.


----------

